
Hound - Lightning fast code searching made easy. - dennisy
https://github.com/hound-search/hound
======
rurban
Should point to the maintained fork at [https://github.com/it-projects-
llc/hound](https://github.com/it-projects-llc/hound) instead. Etsy doesn't do
updates, and the original maintainer moved on.

